# tt a male or female car?



## the_d_o_t (Nov 26, 2012)

i was telling a few friends that i am after a audi tt, the group was split half saying its a "girls car" and half saying that is nice. [smiley=gossip.gif] i think personally its either, but just wanted to find out for myself and see whos driving what! so.......

whats your modal =
whats your sex =

go...............!?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

the_d_o_t said:


> i was telling a few friends that i am after a audi tt, the group was split half saying its a "girls car" and half saying that is nice. [smiley=gossip.gif] i think personally its either, but just wanted to find out for myself and see whos driving what! so.......
> 
> whats your modal =
> whats your sex =
> ...


I would say the TT can be driven by both male & females...

Model...TT Tdi....(Known as an oil burner on this forum)
Sex.... Definitely Male..


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

It's simply a car. If you want, it buy it. Some in the 'it's girlie' camp will change their minds once they've actually been for a spin in it... Others, will not be swayed. Who cares as long as you're happy with it.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

You're only safe if you're Androgynous :lol:


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Cue the Roadster / hairdresser jokes :roll:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Every TT model apart from the TTRS is a females car


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

SuperRS said:


> Every TT model apart from the TTRS is a females car


TTRS Coupe at that and even then it's borderline lol..

I couldn't care less though.. So long as you're enjoying your own car!


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

If its fast its a mans car.

If it looks pretty but is slow its a girls/gay mans car!


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

You will always have people calling it a girl's or hairdresser's car.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

The advantage is all the girls want to go out for a spin in it.......rude not to oblige


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Fit female car (especially the roadster)
Gay male (under 40's) car
Mid life crisis straight male car.

There we go that will upset just about everyone.

FFS if you like it then buy it, I personally couldn't give a flying f*** what anyone else though.


----------



## Fritschy (Jul 30, 2012)

Girls car.
I'm male, who cares


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Demessiah said:


> If its fast its a mans car.
> 
> If it looks pretty but is slow its a girls/gay mans car!


TTRS = the wife's car so it's deffo a nice girls car and as she says any men driving an RS are all pre op :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Gizmo68 said:


> Fit female car (especially the roadster)
> Gay male (under 40's) car
> Mid life crisis straight male car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Only male car's I know are VOLVO's they even have the symbol for man on the front, get one of them if your worried what your friends say


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Im a transvestite, who is gay and works as a hairdresser. Do i fit the bill?
really couldnt give two bollocks or no bollocks what people think :lol:


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

the_d_o_t said:


> i was telling a few friends that i am after a audi tt, the group was split half saying its a "girls car" and half saying that is nice. [smiley=gossip.gif] i think personally its either, but just wanted to find out for myself and see whos driving what! so.......
> 
> whats your modal =
> whats your sex =
> ...


Does it really matter, you can say that about a lot of cars... It's what you like that counts ... I was told from my work colleagues that it was mid life crisis but then I pointed out I had been driving porkers since my mid twenties I gave them the finger lol 

I like the TT it's great car


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Gizmo68 said:


> Fit female car (especially the roadster)
> Gay male (under 40's) car
> Mid life crisis straight male car.
> 
> ...


Actually hit the nail on the head there for me, only cause I am now 40 though. Agree in the end that it is just a car FFS does it matter!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

at least its less gay compared to the Pug RCZ...


----------



## the_d_o_t (Nov 26, 2012)

no it don't matter to me im still gonna get a tts coupe, i just wanted to see what people thought as i disagree :wink:


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

A motorway cop friend (yes really) called it a hairdressers car, then said "oh is a tts with the s-tropic. A grown up hairdressers car!) :?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TTRS Manual

Male

23 years

It can be a hairdressers car all day long, until you hit the go pedal! The Mk1 created the stigma, and I can understand why (Sorry to Mk1 owners, I still like them but its the truth) Mk2 is a stylish car. As you go up the models, then they just look more and more purposeful!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

TondyTT said:


> TTRS Manual
> 
> Male
> 
> ...


A valid point but you might get burnt to the stake for it!  [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Fritschy said:


> Girls car.
> I'm male, who cares


This.

Half the people in this thread are realistic regarding general perceptions of the TT... the general public thinks it's a girl's car. And that means any TT, including the RS.

Those who disagree because they drive one or because theirs is faster than a Ferrari need to man up, acknowledge the general public's perceptions and deal with it. If you like your car, who cares what other people think.

mab (currently considering TTS / TTRS), male, straight, previously a Z4 owner


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

The people that call it a hairdressers car are the people who can't have one, for whatever reason.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I visited my cousin one day and parked up near his house and some guy who lived a few doors down made a comment whilst getting into his car 'nice girls car' i said 'yeah this one belongs to my wife, my ferrari is at home'. A few days later i spotted him on the road and left him for dead, must be very embarrasing getting out done by a 'girls' car... lol


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends on ops context, joe publics view appears to be its a girls car
If you mean who buys them I'd also say most appear to be owned/driven by girls


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Actually ive seen a lot of females driving R8's, how bizarre! 
All convertibles in one way shape or form are classed as hairdressers cars too.


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

I've not had any comments about my car being a girls car - perhaps everyone says it behind my back - but it makes absolutely no difference to me, I love it.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Not sure. If my girlfriend is driving the RS,you have men jealously looking at her,as to say what are you doing behind the wheel of that gorgeous car  
I always used to class the old model as a hairdressers car,as it was mainly about looks and nothing else.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> Not sure. If my girlfriend is driving the RS,you have men jealously looking at her,as to say what are you doing behind the wheel of that gorgeous car
> I always used to class the old model as a hairdressers car,as it was mainly about looks and nothing else.


Well said man!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

relic222 said:


> I've not had any comments about my car being a girls car - perhaps everyone says it behind my back - but it makes absolutely no difference to me, I love it.


Well said man!


----------



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)

In australia land - the home of the supercharged 6.0litre v8 VXR or as its home country calls a HSV Coupe

(Holden Special Vehicles)

It is definitely, a females car.

You still cop the wanker and laughs at the lights (I have an RS S-Tronic) but that quickly changes to tears when you launch it and romp the muscle car by 6 car lengths..

Then its a nice car haha.


----------



## Papatag (May 13, 2012)

Male or female? ........ Gotta check in between its back wheels to see if your TT is a boy or a girl. :?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine is a_ Drag Queen._ Manly under the bonnet, feminine on the outside. Just the way I like it


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

So what exactly denotes a "girl's car". When I had a Boxster S...it was a girls car...forget how highly it is rated as "a car" it was a girl's car none the less. However, on the road I mainly see men driving them. It's the same with the TT. Probably 70% of the time I see them driven by blokes.

Maybe I am subliminally gay.

I see lots of ladies driving BMW 3-Series.....does that make it a girl's car? Probably in the region of 50% of the time I see 3-Series being driven by ladies.

Surely that makes the 3-series more of a girl's car than the TT :?:

I think the TT is quite a "flamboyant" design which Is why it gets it's monicker? I chose my RS over a 911 as my work car park is littered with 911s, mostly driven by tw*ts who never exloit their potential, they have a 911 for the sake of saying "I drive a 911" .

This could be a can of worms............but cars are defo a horses for courses subject.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Things that stand out to be different normally get slated by the masses, thats the way it is with the TT


----------



## Fritschy (Jul 30, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Things that stand out to be different normally get slated by the masses, thats the way it is with the TT


This is all too true in The Netherlands as well......... :roll:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL. Who cares, I get more compliments and enquiries about the TTS than any carI 've ever had.


----------



## LeTrench (Nov 29, 2012)

I've had mine a month now - my male friends call it a hairdressers car...then I put my foot down and they all want a go in it! Everyone knows people who say that kind of stuff are just jealous anyway - and besides, Vidal Sassoon was cool!
All my female mates love it....and I mean seriously love it.

AND without meaning to sound TOO metrosexual about the whole thing, you see women driving TT's because they generally have a better sense of style than most of us blokes!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

LeTrench said:


> I've had mine a month now - my male friends call it a hairdressers car...then I put my foot down and they all want a go in it! Everyone knows people who say that kind of stuff are just jealous anyway - and besides, Vidal Sassoon was cool!
> All my female mates love it....and I mean seriously love it.
> 
> AND without meaning to sound TOO metrosexual about the whole thing, you see women driving TT's because they generally have a better sense of style than most of us blokes!


+1 :-*


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

The TT imo if it had a sex would be Female, with all them curves in all the right placers.

I don't care what people think I love the TT as a Coupe or Roadster be it a 2.0, V6, TTS or TTRS.


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

I've seen a few women in TTRS's now. I don't think it can be a gender specific car.

Oh and Male with a 3.2!

S


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

It is what you make of it. I had one girly comment (from some typical chav boy racer) but the rest were all compliments even from strangers in car parks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, *T*empremental & *T*empremental, make up your own mind. :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, *T*empremental & *T*empremental, make up your own mind. :lol: :lol:
> Hoggy.


very clever Hoggy :wink:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I get jaded quite regularly by the chaps at work.

Coincidentally got some revenge on a friend at work who has a big, manly, Insignia VXR - Grrr.

Gave him a lift to the Station on Monday evening, first time he's been in my RS. Of course immediately I'm told it felt like a girls car, drove like a girls car and had a girly automatic gearbox.

So after a few miles I decided enough was enough and put his stomach firmly on the back seat.

He shut up then :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Good on ya, I would have done exactly the same


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

I must be really thick, I can't understand how a car feels, drives and has a transmission like a girls car, what does it mean. I can only assume that men that say these things are confused idiots or are just playing silly games because of their jealousy. I have never had mention of this in 12 years of TT ownership. Very strange.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

newt said:


> I must be really thick, I can't understand how a car feels, drives and has a transmission like a girls car, what does it mean.


It means F-all, other than he was being a dick and was just intent on winding me up :lol:


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

People are taking this thread too literally; of course it doesn't make sense but, regardless, general perceptions exists.

Micra = granny car.
Nova = chav.
Boxster = girl's car or poor man's 911.
TT = girl's car.
911 = bloke's car or mid-life crisis.
Aston = gentleman's car.
Lambo / Ferrari = bloke's car or small **** or flash ****.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lambo / Ferrari = bloke's car or small **** or flash ****

Haha, funny how that one has to resort to small dick as anyone and everyone would want one of those cars :lol:

ps. i like the way you didnt list BMW :wink:


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Patrizio72 said:


> ps. i like the way you didnt list BMW :wink:


  Thought about doing so but decided it just wasn't worth it...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

mab said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > ps. i like the way you didnt list BMW :wink:
> ...


Hehe [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## Stevelev (Apr 1, 2010)

Well I'm not sure ... Probably because my garage has the following:

Hairdresser car: Ibis TTS
Girlie car: VR Mazdaspped Miata
Wife's car: Ibis Q5


----------



## nas02141 (Mar 3, 2011)

I personally think..
Tt: female
Black tt: both
Tts: both
Ttrs: male
Modded tt/tts/ttrs: male / hot chick


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The TT is one of the few "sports" cars that really appeals to women. It's a nice shape.

None of the other cars I drive generates any comments from women, yet every woman who notices I drive a TT will say "nice car". That's really a GOOD thing, I think 

Don't tell SWMBO!


----------

